# WAGO 750-841, 4 rot-blinkende LED´s, keine Kommunikation möglich



## danyel3 (28 November 2016)

Hi Freunde,

da ich keine Erfahrung mit WAGO habe, wollte ich euch um Hilfe und einen kleinen Crash-Kurs diesbezüglich bitten:

Ich habe in eine WAGO 750-841 eine falsche Hardwarekonfiguration eingespielt über das serielle Kabel. Seitdem kann ich weder seriell noch über Ethernet keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen, es meldet #0 Kommunikationsfehler.  Auch kann ich die SPS nicht anpingen, was früher ging.

Folgende LED's der Wago blinken rot:
MS
NS
I/O
USR

1. Hab ich die SPS zerschossen(Hardware defekt), oder besteht noch die Möglichkeit der Kommunikation?

2. Gibt es einen Reset oder Lösch oder Urlösch-Taster? Wenn ich den Taster über dem seriellen Stecker drüke, passiert was, aber letzendlich kommen wieder  die blinkenden Led's.

3. Wie mache ich einen Abzug aus der SPS? Als ich noch online gegen  konnte, habe ich SPS in Datei laden (o.ä., habe die Begrifflichkeit nicht mehr im Kopf) gemacht, hat aber nicht  gefunzt.

4. Genauso Bausteinvergleich und Hardwarekonfiguration online-offline.

5. Ich habe mühselig erfahren, das man nach dem einspielen der Software noch ein letztes mal generieren oder initiieren (Die Begrifflichkeit habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf) muß, damit nicht nach Strom Aus/Ein die alte Software wieder erscheint. Und das man nach jedem Übertragen der Software "Start" klicken muß. 
Ich meine damit, welch wichtigen Info´s gibt es noch bezüglich des Handlings der Codesys-Software? Bevor ich mir das 420-seitige Handbuch reinziehe, könnt ihr mir bestimmt die ein oder andere existenzielle Info geben. 
Ich kenne mich nur in der Siemens-Welt aus, von daher ist das etwas ungewohnt.

6. Installation der codesys-Software: Ist es Freeware und benötigt man dazu Lizenz-Keys?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Info´s und Mühen.


----------



## santacrews (28 November 2016)

Sieh als erstes mal im Handbuch deiner Steuerung nach, was der Blinkcode bedeutet. Dann kann man das Problem etwas eingrenzen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk

P.S. Was verstehst du unter Hardware Konfiguration? 
Hast Du ein Firmware Update gemacht? Oder in der Steuerungskonfiguration etwas hinzugefügt/entfernt? Oder hast du was an den Zielsystemeinstellungen gemacht?


----------



## holgermaik (29 November 2016)

Hallo

Was mich wundert ist Punkt 6.

Wie hast du das alles gemacht ohne die Software von Wago?

1. Codesys ist so nicht einsetzbar, da die Target Files von Wago fehlen. (Sind Kostenpflichtig)
Von der Wago Seite kannst du dir ein Demo laden. Einschränkung: Es kann kein Bootprojekt erzeugt werden. Was du hiermit wohl meinst


> Ich habe mühselig erfahren, das man nach dem einspielen der Software noch ein letztes mal generieren oder initiieren


Über der seriellen Schnittstelle ist ein Schiebeschalter um die Steuerung nach Netz ein automatisch zu starten.

Zu deinem Problem
Suche mal bei Wago nach BootP Server. Damit solltest du deine IP wieder einstellen können.
Alternativ ist auch Wago IO Check Software geignet.
Holger


----------



## danyel3 (3 Dezember 2016)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
*santacrews*: Ich habe kein Firmwareupdate gemacht. Ich habe eine angeblich aktuellen Sofwarestand eingespielt, und somit die CPU zerschossen. 
Das Problem war, ich konnte keinen AG-Abzug machen, oder die Software mit der CPU vergleichen (Wenn ich mich eingeloggt (ging) hatte, und "vergleichen" klickte, kam eine Fehlermeldung und ich konnte nicht vergleichen). Daher habe ich im angeblich aktuellen Softwarestand eine Zeit geändert und eingespielt. 

*holgermaik*: Ich habe mit einem Firmenlaptop vor Ort gearbeitet. Ich wollte ev. die Software auch auf mein Laptop installieren, daher die Frage nach Codesys.


Danke für eure Hilfen! Das der Taster auch noch ein Schiebeschalter mit 3 Stellungen ist, hab ich im nachhinein festgestellt. 

Eine Frage bleibt aber immer noch offen: Wie macht man einen Vergleich zwischen Projekt und  SPS?
Und wie macht man einen SPS-Abzug? Das "Laden in Datei" funktioniert nicht. Muss ich dazu den Schiebeschalter auf Mitte stellen oder so?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (13 Januar 2017)

Hallo danyel3,

ein Abzug des Programms ist nur möglich, wenn dieses auch auf die Steuerung geladen wurde. Dies wird in den seltensten Fällen gemacht.
Für gewöhlich wird auf den Controllern nur das Bootpreojekt (Kompilat) aufgespielt. Dieses lässt sich zwar sichern und übertragen, aber nicht mehr bearbeiten.
Aufgrund dieser Thematik ist auch kein Codevergleich möglich.


----------

